# Cab makers in Canada



## Hamstrung

I wanted to check out Saxon cabs but found that he'd shut down for the winter.

Is there any other cabinet makers out there in Canada that do good work?

There was another thread on this but every link is broken.


----------



## cboutilier

I've been thinking about talking my father into making some sawdust as an extra income generator for his retirement.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Well, spring is here, maybe send Saxon an email to see when he's firing things back up?


----------



## Guest

Jimmy_D built one of these for me. PM him?


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> Jimmy_D built one of these for me. PM him?


Have you had a chance to try it yet? What do you think?


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> Have you had a chance to try it yet? What do you think?


When I first brought it home, I did A/B it with my 10" Weber cab using the same speaker swapped over.
There was a subtle difference, but, it was hard to say for sure because there was a lot of clutter around in the room.
Where I can imagine it's potential is at a jam/gig for any musicians who happen to stand beside it.


----------



## StevieMac

Derrick Bell builds them as well as anyone out there. He doesn't have a website but will fwd pics of his work to you if asked. As well as "standard" style cabs, he does custom work and also delivers builds to the GTA. Anyway, he can be reached here: derrick1 AT xplornet DOT com

Update: Just found a link to cab pics that Derrick sent me some time ago. Best wishes!

Custom Cabinets by Derrick


----------



## knight_yyz

Derrick Bell, he just made this for me. He lives way out in the Boonies, but he comes to toronto to meet the buyers. This is his "British Style" 2 x 12


----------



## greco

@GTmaker had a nice cab built by a fellow in Cambridge that was advertising custom cabs on the local Kijiji for awhile. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any of his ads recently. You might want to PM @GTmaker for the details.

I thought his work was of excellent quality and his prices seemed reasonable. I can't remember if he did any tolexing.

All aspects of Derrick Bell's work is certainly VERY impressive.


----------



## StratCat

Check out Rob Fowler in Cambridge.

www.classicamps.com

Website appears down, but he is on Facebook.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Why is it cheaper to buy a whole combo amp than just a cab with a speaker? For the run of the mill stuff that is.


----------



## Hamstrung

I've come across this cabinet maker
Screamin Custom Guitar Cabinets

Has anyone had experience with his work?


----------



## StevieMac

Hamstrung said:


> I've come across this cabinet maker
> Screamin Custom Guitar Cabinets
> 
> Has anyone had experience with his work?


Those cabs look nice, though I can't comment on their build quality as I have no experience. What I DO know however is that Derrick Bell sells his cabs for about 2/3 the price of those shown on the site you linked to...


----------



## Scottone

A friend of mine got a 1 x 12 Fender style cabinet from Derrick a few months back. I had it over at my place for a while so was able to take a good look at it. If I was looking for a cabinet, I would definitely get it from him.


----------



## Hamstrung

StevieMac said:


> Those cabs look nice, though I can't comment on their build quality as I have no experience. What I DO know however is that Derrick Bell sells his cabs for about 2/3 the price of those shown on the site you linked to...


My discussions with him thus far bear that out...


----------



## knight_yyz

The cab I posted above was a smidge over 300 but it also has a custom wire job so I can run 2 8 ohm speakers at 4 ohm for my fender stuff and 16 ohm for marshall stuff with a flip of the switch. I'm not sure if the wiring was extra.

Oh and it was ready in less than a week. 

For another example, if you want to build an 18 watt Marshall head, his head will only cost you 220.delivered to Toronto.


----------



## AirForbes1

Does anyone have a contact for Derrick Bell (that they could PM me)? His name seems to come up quite a bit in the searches, but some of those threads are old.

I've got an amp coming in a month or so from now, so wanted look in to getting a cab made for it. Thanks.


----------



## StevieMac

I posted his contact info earlier in this thread...


----------



## Vally

Bill Haggerty was building cabs here in NS, craftsmanship was flawless, he did have a website but not sure if he is still building. I do know that he did retire from his mon-fri job recently so it may be a possibility that he is still building. Haggerty cabinets was is site.


----------



## Vally

Vally said:


> Bill Haggerty was building cabs here in NS, craftsmanship was flawless, he did have a website but not sure if he is still building. I do know that he did retire from his mon-fri job recently so it may be a possibility that he is still building. Haggerty cabinets was is site.


Just looked it up and he is still building, website is Haggerty Enclosures.


----------



## Vally

Vally said:


> Bill Haggerty was building cabs here in NS, craftsmanship was flawless, he did have a website but not sure if he is still building. I do know that he did retire from his mon-fri job recently so it may be a possibility that he is still building. Haggerty cabinets was is site.


I should of researched before posting, he also has a Facebook page and I see he builds cabs for Sanford magnetics


----------



## AirForbes1

StevieMac said:


> I posted his contact info earlier in this thread...


Sorry, didn't see that. I was looking for the @ sign. Thanks


----------



## cboutilier

Vally said:


> Just looked it up and he is still building, website is Haggerty Enclosures.


I heard he wasn't building them anymore. He built the head cabinet for my Super Reverb.


----------

